# I Need Waders!!!



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Long story short, Cabela's screwed me over with a pair of waders and aren't helping me out at all. Where are my options of getting some decently priced waders by Friday night? I'm in the Ogden area. I've checked Smith and Edwards, Sportsman's, and Cal Ranch doesn't carry them. Am I missing somewhere else?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Check out https://www.shopdunns.com/ 
The order I did arrived very fast.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

who buys new waders? I thought everyone just used leaky ones and were miserable like me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can always spry on some Flexseal. -/|\\-


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> You can always spry on some Flexseal. -/|\\-


I can't tell. Are you being serious? Would that fix a boot?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I can't tell. Are you being serious? Would that fix a boot?


I just used 2 tire patches to fix 2 holes in my boots. I smeared polyurathane over the patches. It works like a champ.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Check out https://www.shopdunns.com/
> The order I did arrived very fast.


I found some Caddis brans ones on there. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## ducksarmy (Jun 13, 2009)

Rogersportingoods.com. No tax and free shipping might not make it by Friday


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I found some Caddis brans ones on there. Anyone have any experience with them?


No experience, but I have heard that they are well regarded in the fly fishing world. I seem to remember a buddy of mine asking me about some Caddis ones at sportsmans a few weeks back. You might be able to see them before you order.

The only other places I could think of would be a decent drive, like scheels.

I don't think you would have them by Friday but Field Supply has a deal on waders that ends tomorrow morning. There are some really good sales on there though. http://www.fieldsupply.com/waders-up-to-55-percent-off-lacrosse-ducks-unlimited-itasca.html

I have heard of repairing boots with plasti dip, but have never tried it myself. It might hold you over until you can order some new ones. Just google plasti dip wader repair.

What size do you need?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hawk87 said:


> No experience, but I have heard that they are well regarded in the fly fishing world. I seem to remember a buddy of mine asking me about some Caddis ones at sportsmans a few weeks back. You might be able to see them before you order.
> 
> The only other places I could think of would be a decent drive, like scheels.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good option as well. I need some by Saturday, but I only have $130 on me and the cheapest I've found locally is more around $150. I'm looking for a size 11. I may have to order some and just stay wet for Saturday or see if my buddy can loan me some.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I can't tell. Are you being serious? Would that fix a boot?


I have found that 99% of the junk that is advertised on TV is just that junk.

And I was just kidding.

What kind of problems are you having with Cabela's? I have always found them willing to help when there is a problem other than customer abuse and even then they seam to bend over backwards to keep you happy.

Are you trying to do it over the phone or did you go down to the store?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Looks like a good option as well. I need some by Saturday, but I only have $130 on me and the cheapest I've found locally is more around $150. I'm looking for a size 11. I may have to order some and just stay wet for Saturday or see if my buddy can loan me some.


My extra's won't fit, sorry.

Honestly, I would try the plasti dip (looks like the spray can is what you need) if you can't borrow some, and then order from field supply. It looks like there are some on there that fall into your price range, although shipping might get you.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> I have found that 99% of the junk that is advertised on TV is just that junk.
> 
> And I was just kidding.
> 
> ...


 I bought the waders 8/2014 and used them maybe 6 times. The boot's seam looks to be poorly built and had 2 inches of water in them on Saturday. I called to start the return process for the lifetime warranty, but they said they no longer lifetime their waders. That changed just a few months ago. They also stopped making my model of waders as well. They are like new, but they leak a ton. They said I could send them in, write a letter, and hope for the best with their return department. This was all over the phone with 2 reps and a supervisor. I'll be returning them, but I'm really not expecting them to do me any favors. If they do, I'll have some Cabela's waders for sale.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have Cabelas breathable waders, I think they are the Northern Flight model that the seams in the boots cracked and leaked. What are yours Junior?


----------



## horkingmidget (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/utahwaderexchange/?fref=ts


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

my brothers had both of the boots in his waders crack. We took some shoe goo and put about five thin layers over the cracks and they haven't leaked on him yet this year so you might could try that


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Aqua seal and fixed. going on two seasons after my cabela's neoprene wader got cracks in the boots from storing improperly. I had two long cracks in the back and one across the toe. Just dried them out, cleaned surface with alcohol roughed up the area a little bit. and opened the hole up a bit squirted some down in the crack and then put a small bead across the crack. I showed FM the last time we was out. Still no wet feet this season so far either. 

Best way to prevent boot damage is to store your waders in a cool dry area. like a basement. and make boot hangers and hang them upside down. Two boards properly spaced across the floor joists works great and your waders will last for years and years. These are going on about 8 years now possibly 10? getting to old to keep track of stuff like this.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it honestly depends on where the leak is. If its a hole or something easy, than aquaseal or shoe goop etc... But if its a seam leak, like in the crotch or thighs area, than good luck.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> it honestly depends on where the leak is. If its a hole or something easy, than aquaseal or shoe goop etc... But if its a seam leak, like in the crotch or thighs area, than good luck.


I feel that is where aqua seal is really works the best . I just coat the whole seam past where I think it is leaking and that is where these boots first started leaking nothing worse them wet ****s on a cold winter day.

I have never had any luck with shoe goo. always peeled right off.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I coated the whole crotch area in aqua seal, bought 3 tubes. Still no idea how the water gets in. I guess some people get lucky or others have bad luck.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have Cabelas breathable waders, I think they are the Northern Flight model that the seams in the boots cracked and leaked. What are yours Junior?


I believe they are called Lightmag 800. These aren't cracked, it looks like the seam between the rubber and the bottom of the boot was poorly built.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahgolf said:


> I coated the whole crotch area in aqua seal, bought 3 tubes. Still no idea how the water gets in. I guess some people get lucky or others have bad luck.


Does it only leak right before you shoot? Maybe you get excited and the wetness is coming from somewhere else.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> I coated the whole crotch area in aqua seal, bought 3 tubes. Still no idea how the water gets in. I guess some people get lucky or others have bad luck.


You need to put them on and then get into a bath tub full of cold water, you'll find the leaks real fast.

I know that the last time that I wore some waders I was fishing the Colorado River and once I got in almost to my waist I found out that there was a leak in them. They did work for shallower water.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Try some of that flex seal stuff you spray on. They advertise it on the infomercials and you can buy it at walmart for like 10-12 a can.


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Take the hose of a shopvac and put it into the top of your waders. Tightly wrap the hose with a ratchet strap. Put the hose to exhaust side of the shopvac and turn it on. your waders will fill with air and stand right up as though being worn. Use a spray bottle with some lightly soapy water and spray any suspected leak area. Mark where the bubbles are coming from. It will be obvious. turn of the shopvac and after the wader dries coat liberally with Aqua Seal. This is by far the best method I have found, works like a charm.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

DUDE!!! That is brilliant!!!! Unless you get a really good seal on the shop vac hose.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Use a product called SG-20! The only thing that I have found that works on neoprean & rubber. Can be put on wet & dry in 30 min.


----------



## JLP (Dec 3, 2013)

ducksarmy said:


> Rogersportingoods.com. No tax and free shipping might not make it by Friday


Great waders and the price should be higher for what you get


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

If it's on the boot I have heard guys taking them to a tire shop and having a patch put on. I have the Caddis breathable, they are a real nice wader other than they leak! I warrantied three pair last year and their replacement pair almost lasted the month of Oct this year. The crotch goes out in every one of them. One pair was actually wet the first time I wore them. If you don't hunt crotch deep water ever they are awesome. I do!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Im curious as to why this isn't effective anymore. It says plain as day that waders have a lifetime guarantee.

http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=lifetimeguarantee










Also..

" Since 1961, it has been our ongoing mission to provide outdoor enthusiasts like you with the finest quality gear and the highest level of customer service in the industry. The way we look at it, we have no business asking for your next order unless you are satisfied with your last order. To make sure we meet your expectations, we back every purchase with Cabela's Legendary Guarantee.
You can buy with confidence, knowing that if you are not completely satisfied with your purchase, we will provide a refund or exchange the item within 90 days* of purchase. In addition, Cabela's brand clothing and footwear is guaranteed for the lifetime of the product under normal wear and tear and defects in workmanship. All other Cabela's brand merchandise is guaranteed for one full year.
We've always believed the true measure of our company is how we treat our customers. So, with every order, we make this promise to you - the best quality, the best value, the best selection, the best service all from the World's Legendary Outfitter®. Guaranteed.














Dick Cabela / Jim Cabela"


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Gee LeDouche said:


> Im curious as to why this isn't effective anymore. It says plain as day that waders have a lifetime guarantee.
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=lifetimeguarantee
> 
> ...


 I quoted that link you provided. This is their updated link they gave me.
http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custserv.jsp?pageName=ReturnsPolicy


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would ask them what the warranty was when you made the purchase and tell them that is one of the reasons that you decided to do business with them and that if they don't plan on honoring what was in place when you made the purchase that you will be going elsewhere from now on.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I bought the waders 8/2014 and used them maybe 6 times. The boot's seam looks to be poorly built and had 2 inches of water in them on Saturday. I called to start the return process for the lifetime warranty, but they said they no longer lifetime their waders. That changed just a few months ago. They also stopped making my model of waders as well. They are like new, but they leak a ton. They said I could send them in, write a letter, and hope for the best with their return department. This was all over the phone with 2 reps and a supervisor. I'll be returning them, but I'm really not expecting them to do me any favors. If they do, I'll have some Cabela's waders for sale.


I would take the drive and go to the store and do a face to face. I'd bet money that they replace them or give you substantial credit toward a new pair.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Critter said:


> I would ask them what the warranty was when you made the purchase and tell them that is one of the reasons that you decided to do business with them and that if they don't plan on honoring what was in place when you made the purchase that you will be going elsewhere from now on.


That was the ONLY reason I shelled out almost $200 on waders. I told them that and they said they were sorry about my frustration. Right when she was ending the call, I asked for a supervisor. I got the same answers only she said to send them in and hope for the best. I'm positive they're not worried about losing a single pissed of customer.



gdog said:


> I would take the drive and go to the store and do a face to face. I'd bet money that they replace them or give you substantial credit toward a new pair.


I'll give them a call today then and see what they say. I really don't want another pair of Cabela's waders after this experience so I'd put them up for sale. Lehi is 2 hours away so I'd love an answer before I took the drive.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> That was the ONLY reason I shelled out almost $200 on waders. I told them that and they said they were sorry about my frustration. Right when she was ending the call, I asked for a supervisor. I got the same answers only she said to send them in and hope for the best. I'm positive they're not worried about losing a single pissed of customer.
> 
> I'll give them a call today then and see what they say. I really don't want another pair of Cabela's waders after this experience so I'd put them up for sale. Lehi is 2 hours away so I'd love an answer before I took the drive.


One bad experience with 1 customer turns into quite a few when the word gets out.

I would find the number for the store in Lehi and talk to them directly. Tell them what the warranty was when you purchased them and that their response will go onto a outdoor forum for a lot more people to see just how they take care of their customers.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Just as a heads up, Camofire has a pair of lacrosse waders for a good deal, but it expires in 2 hours. https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1

Edit: Camofire is based in West Valley so they would ship pretty quick.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hawk87 said:


> Just as a heads up, Camofire has a pair of lacrosse waders for a good deal, but it expires in 2 hours. https://www.camofire.com/index.php/Deals/1
> 
> Edit: Camofire is based in West Valley so they would ship pretty quick.


No size 11  But that's good to know they are Utah based.


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> No size 11  But that's good to know they are Utah based.


Ah, dang, I didn't notice that. Sorry.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I purchased a new pair 2 seasons ago and mine have rip down the seam in the crotch, I took them in just asking what they could do. All I was given was a, "No, waders have a 90 day warranty." No other explanation other than that.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I gave the Lehi Cabela's a call today and asked them what they could do for me if I took the drive. I was told that the worst case scenario would be they would pro rate the cost of owning them for a year and get a refund back. I still don't believe that, but I recorded the call and I'll be heading there on Thursday or Friday night and hope they'll help me out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by Gee LeDouche View Post
Im curious as to why this isn't effective anymore. It says plain as day that waders have a lifetime guarantee.

Probably because they are all made in China, and well................products made in China suck! And maybe because all the duck dynasty guys that run out and buy the most expensive pair they can get, then realize duck hunting isn't anything like in the movies and they return them after one use.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Dude, you can borrow mine. Lacrosse bought last season size 11. Just don't fart in them. :mrgreen:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Cool.. let us know what they end up doing.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

SCtransplant said:


> Dude, you can borrow mine. Lacrosse bought last season size 11. Just don't fart in them. :mrgreen:


I can't promise anything, but I'll let you know. But I'm hoping to get a pair tomorrow night.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Well, I took the 2 hour drive to my state's Cabela's to see what they were going to do. After a few minutes of explaining all of the crap I've gone through, the kid called out a manager. The manager looked them over, apologized for everything, and told me to go and see if they had another pair I could put the $180 toward. They only had a cheap $99 pair and some $300 pair. I got the cheap ones for this season and put the remaining $70 back to my debit card. I have a year to use these waders before the warranty is up. It worked out okay since I could go duck hunting over the weekend, but I'm done with Cabela's. Too expensive and in my opinion, their waders aren't the greatest. I'm glad I was taken care of, but no more Cabela's for me.


----------

